# Where Can I Purchase "Milk Solids"?



## fingerlime (Jan 8, 2007)

I have searched google and yahoo. I keep getting recipes in the results. Maybe I am using the wrong search terms. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Fingerlime,
Most additions of milk solids come from skim milk powder, or whey powder. What is the application?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

milk powder is what they sell in stores. in the baking isle. by the coffee or similar.


----------



## fingerlime (Jan 8, 2007)

I appreciate the information.

I have been using milk powder for years, but someone told me a few days ago, that it is not the same as milk solids.

I decided to look into it, because maybe my delicious baked goods and pastries were not all they could be.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powdered_milk

Why not subsitute with real milk? If I remember correctly, milk solids/powder + water content should measure out equally to just plain fresh milk.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------

